# Mozart lieder



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I know this music is generally considered inferior to his opera works, or from the more well-regarded liederists such as Schubert and Schumann. Even still, I found some music samplings to my liking. What recordings do you like for Mozart lieder?

*St. Luke's *I'm especially looking at YOU as one of the biggest vocal music lovers on the board, and you too *Keiran* as our currently most active Mozart addict!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd take a cure for this addiction - if it was bad for me. 

I have the Complete Songs, on Naxos, and I find it's grand. I bought it cheap a few years ago and haven't felt a need to change it. Das Veilchen is the song I spend most time with. The fact is, having so many operas to choose from, songs are a neglected part of Mozart's work. He didn't compose them for any special occasions, far as I can see, but there are many of them are top end stuff...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Lucia Popp* (Arias - EMI, Lieder - BBC Legends), *Cecilia Bartoli* (Arias, Lieder - Decca). :tiphat:


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Who says they are inferior, I will fight them.

For older singers Edda Moser, Rita Streich and Gundula Janowitz all have very good recital discs, Janowitz's _Concert Arien_ disc is especially good. Haven't really heard a bad disc from the more modern singers, a little uninspired perhaps, Bartoli's early recordings which include Mozart and Rossini are some of her best.


----------

